# Bob Martin Pestroy need Vet Advise ASAP



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mum has several packets of Pestroy made by Bob Martin, I've heard bad things about Bob Martin but not about this product but Mum has said she's used it before without any ill effects, we have a new kitten and she's now 12 weeks old and I'm worried, please reply asap


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not heard of it - what is it a flea, worm or house treatment?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a spot on flea treatment. From what I have read about Bob Martin products, I wouldn't use it and definitely not on a young kitten. 

Google Pestroy and its sold on Amazon - 17 reviews, most not good, compared to Advantage 900+ reviews.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Straight to the vet. Immediately. That stuff kills.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK if it's a spot on flea treatment please just don't use again and monitor your kitten carefully. Bob Martin products are ineffective, I'd recommend Advantage instead but don't use until your vet recommends a period of time after the BM treatment x


----------



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

Cookieandme said:


> It's a spot on flea treatment. From what I have read about Bob Martin products, I wouldn't use it and definitely not on a young kitten.
> 
> Google Pestroy and its sold on Amazon - 17 reviews, most not good, compared to Advantage 900+ reviews.





moggie14 said:


> OK if it's a spot on flea treatment please just don't use again and monitor your kitten carefully. Bob Martin products are ineffective, I'd recommend Advantage instead but don't use until your vet recommends a period of time after the BM treatment x


She's 12 weeks old


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Please don't use Bob Martin products it's cheap and has a very poor reputation. There will be owners using it with no effects but there have been cases ranging from very poorly kittens to death.


----------



## LemonJelly (Nov 23, 2013)

A bit of research rather than a diet of internet shock horror stories shows that the active ingredient in Pestroy is Margosa extract, a natural insect repellent derived from Neem oil. Margosa extract is also the active ingredient in some other 'natural' flea repellents manufactured by other pet treatment companies such as Beaphar.

This product contains no Permethrin or Fipronil or its derivatives, which are the active ingredients in most flea treatments - including those in other Bob Martin products as well as Frontline etc. These are the ingredients that have a history of causing adverse reactions.

I know anecdotally that some pet owners use Neem for their pets (and indeed also for children to repel head lice), and a very quck search seems to indicate that there have been far fewer cases of reported adverse reactions than for any other insecticde in cats. Someone else might like to have a search as well as I have to go to work now...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It might be safe but it's also useless. Much better to use an effective spot on such as Advantage.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There seem to be two versions of Pestroy, one for dogs and one for cats/kittens. Dog flea products should NEVER be used on cats or kittens as they often contain permethrine which is poisonous to cats:

http://www.icatcare.org/press-media/dog-flea-treatments-killing-cats-warns-charity

I also can't find Pestroy on the Bob Martins website. Even if I could, I doubt the active ingredients would be listed and on those groups I'd steer clear of it.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I also can't find Pestroy on the Bob Martins website. Even if I could, I doubt the active ingredients would be listed and on those groups I'd steer clear of it.


No I couldn't either - very strange


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I can't find it because it's an old product.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I've found this for sale on ebay but so far havent found one that i can actually read the ingredients...im not even sure if it shows the ingredients to be honest. Personally i would never use bob martins on any animals, that stuff can kill.

this is the closest ive found to an ingredients list

Pestroy is an insect repellent for amateur use to repel fleas and ticks by application directly to the skin of the cat. Clinically proven, the formulation is suitable for kittens as young as 12 weeks. 
Pestroy contains: margosa extract 3% w/w, ethyl butylacetylaminopropionate 9.8% w/w.


----------



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually I was mistaken she's using frontline on the kitten


----------



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

LostSoul said:


> I've found this for sale on ebay but so far havent found one that i can actually read the ingredients...im not even sure if it shows the ingredients to be honest. Personally i would never use bob martins on any animals, that stuff can kill.
> 
> this is the closest ive found to an ingredients list
> 
> ...


That is what is on the packet


----------

